# Supagard as an extra at BMW dealership.



## Coxyboy123 (Feb 15, 2013)

Guys, I'm about to purchase an approved used BMW and one of the perks they are willing to throw in this this Supagard option. I googled it and it says its a three year sealant.

That sounds a bit too good to be true. Is it? What is everyone's opinions on this?
thanks.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

I had that on a prior car, and I felt it was rubbish, left it dull. However someone else I know loves it and says its been good on their car. Who knows. All I know is anything applied by someone who doesn't care about your car will be applied badly even if the product is ok. Personally, if it costs, skip it, and put the money into a good detailer that will put something like cquartz on it. Just my opinion.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

It's only as good as the person that applies it. So typically a minimum wage dogs body, the trainee valeter if your lucky, giving it a quick wash and wiping on some liquid called supagard.

If applied properly it might be half decent, but typically it's not and generally failing by the time you first wash it


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Three years :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

It's not half bad if applied properly. I got the stage 1&2 off eBay for a fiver but there are better products out there IMO


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

I occasionally use it and it isn't bad. At the end of the day though it is a polymer sealant and thus will not last very long on it's own.


----------



## andymp85 (Jul 21, 2013)

like above as being in the motor trade for a while the lad that did it didn't do a bad job but his replacement was a different matter if i was you i would take the option only if they give you the kit to have some one else apply it that will do it properly there is a bloke on here that has been approved by supagard to apply them so if you can get the kit and let him do it its worth it but i would say you wouldn't get less than a year out of it but worth it for the winter


----------



## Jon Allum (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi there,

If you pay for this option you may as well burn the money. Even the most durable coatings offered by Gyeon and 22PLE last 18-24 months.

This is when applied to freshly prepared paintwork. I.e taken through the decontamination steps to remove tar, iron-based contaminants, non-iron based metals and other embedded particles. I would bet that the person who applies Supaguard has no idea of how to wash a car let alone decontaminate the paint and this will result in a much shorter lifespan for the product. If are serious about protecting your car in something that will last 18-24 months look at the above products and perhaps get in a pro detailer to apply them for you. This would probably be the best use of the money you would spend.

I hope this helps,

Jon


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

You are best spending the money on a professional detailer who will do a much better job and use something that will last.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I asked my Polish valeter friend when not doing a £399 Superguard package what polish was he using just for the regular prep finish, he smiled and said "Superguard"


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

andymp85 said:


> like above as being in the motor trade for a while the lad that did it didn't do a bad job but his replacement was a different matter if i was you i would take the option only if they give you the kit to have some one else apply it that will do it properly there is a bloke on here that has been approved by supagard to apply them so if you can get the kit and let him do it its worth it but i would say you wouldn't get less than a year out of it but worth it for the winter


Translation:

As stated above, after being in the motor trade for a while, there was a guy that did a decend job applying this. However, his replacement was a different matter. If I were you I would take the option if possible that they supply the products to you, so your can have the supergaurd applied by someone that hass been approved. There is someone on here that is approved to apply these coatings/sealants/waxes so if you can get him to do it, then it would be worth it. I would say you would see less then a year's worth of durability out of these but it would at least last through winter.

That's better.


----------



## BryceFFC (Jul 12, 2012)

^hahaha

My sister has it on her bmw for 3 months and I've washed it safely every weeks and I'm starting to notice alot of tar and fallout, also I reckon 99% of the beading it has is from my QD! She also got a kit with shampoo, alloy sealant and tyre shine both in aerosol cans.. They claim this is a kit worth 299 quid.. Madness! Skip it mate


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

My mum had it, was no better than turtle wax nano paste sealant, and only lasted 6 months.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

S63 said:


> I asked my Polish valeter friend when not doing a £399 Superguard package what polish was he using just for the regular prep finish, he smiled and said "Superguard"


Yes I know dealers whose valeters apply it regardless of whether it has been paid for or not. They just have so much of the stuff lying around that it is just very convenient for them.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi, simple anwer is: No
As a kit off ebay for ~£20 Supergard is not bad but nowhere near as good as proper sealants, e.g. Carpro, Gtechniq etc.

Generally dealer applied stuff is basically a sales rip off, as many have stated you are *much *betteer off going to a pro detailer and gong for proper sealants on paintwork, wheels and leather. :thumb:

S


----------



## andymp85 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ok ok i know my English writing is not very good. I will have to try better to get it right lol .


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

andymp85 said:


> Ok ok i know my English writing is not very good. I will have to try better to get it right lol .


Your writing is good, sprinkle in a few full stops and commas and you'll have the grammar police off your back.:thumb:


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

S63 said:


> Your writing is good, sprinkle in a few full stops and commas and you'll have the grammar police off your back.:thumb:


He had a valid point in relation to the thread, it was just a little hard to see.


----------



## Coxyboy123 (Feb 15, 2013)

So let me get this straight! When the salesman is telling me he's putting the Supagard in for free he's just putting a sealant on it? He sold this to my brother as a £900 extra that he would put in for free! Hahahahaha


----------



## ALTEA (Dec 23, 2005)

If they are putting it in for free then there must be so much money in the deal for them that they can afford to do it. My aunty just had it put on her juke for free. I think she must have got ripped off on the deal and would have been better off negotiating a better price on the deal. She also was given a kit part of which included a sponge. What sort of car protection package would give you a sponge??


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

A customer of mine has a 6 month old mercedes with their super guard on it and I let her know that it no longer appears to be working or protecting her vehicle.

She rang mercedes there and then who said it should last 5 years and booked it in to be redone there and then


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Its a total con


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

If they can offer a £900 product and service for free get them to knock the money off the car
Won't cost that to get it done by a pro detailer


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Dealership salesmen typically offer Supaguard or an equivalent because of the profit margins, £300.00+.
£15 for the kit.
£6 to the operative to apply.
1 hr timescale to complete application.

The rest is profit!!! 
But if they offer it free to clinch a deal, what have they lost??


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

if you wnat to believe it then buy some of ebay and try it ...ive never seen anything impresive from it

as the others say chances are it will smeared on by car wash dogsbody . or in alot of cases not even used at all (thats where the ebay ones come from) the salesmen are so enthusiastic because they get a nice earner from it

try and haggle for some mats , mudflaps or tank of fuel etc


----------



## the rich (Jul 20, 2011)

I had to use superguard at a dealership and whenever a car came back 3 years later as a trade in 99% were filthy and it appeared to me s guard attracts dirt. Its not a polymer sealant its just a bad polish. For the last 10 years i have used AGlaze which is a polymer sealant and when a AGlze treated vehicle is traded in after 3 or 4 years you can see the AGlaze works as the vehicle looks bright and clean.
cheers Rich


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

ALTEA said:


> If they are putting it in for free then there must be so much money in the deal for them that they can afford to do it. My aunty just had it put on her juke for free. I think she must have got ripped off on the deal and would have been better off negotiating a better price on the deal. She also was given a kit part of which included a sponge. What sort of car protection package would give you a sponge??


Maybe the sponge is for the bath ?


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

ALTEA said:


> If they are putting it in for free then there must be so much money in the deal for them that they can afford to do it. My aunty just had it put on her juke for free. I think she must have got ripped off on the deal and would have been better off negotiating a better price on the deal. She also was given a kit part of which included a sponge. What sort of car protection package would give you a sponge??


The autoglym lifeshine kit He he. Surely these products days are numbered...


----------



## rkelly113 (Oct 12, 2013)

I fell for it 4 years ago and paid something like £150-200 for it. Waste of time. Wouldnt bother with it again plus i dont fancy some trainee rubbing my new paint work! 
Do it yourself and at least then you will know it was done right and with care. I normally like doing this when i buy a car as i can identify all the dents, chips etc...


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I wouldn't pay the dealership prices for these products but I have to say that if you buy the life shine pdi kit yourself for the £15 or whatever it is it's well worth the money. The glass sealant is brilliant and so is the upholstery sealant so it just goes to show if applied correctly there is nothing wrong with the products. However I believe the paint protection is just SRP so that won't last three years but if you like SRP it's a cheap pack.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

As all have echod. Supaguard is a good product but it's dependant on the applicator and how it's been applied. Although it may get thrown in for free I'd rather buy a few products myself and apply it myself then I know how it's been done and to the best of my ability.


----------

